# Any teen huntresses out there?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just wonderin but do we have any young teen ladies here that are as geeked up as me about the out-doors..


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm sure there are stelmon.
But first go see the movie" Meet the Parents"


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

LOL, that was a pretty good movie. I felt sorry for that guy.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ha..already saw it. That was so hilarious


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

You may find that most huntresses don't get "geeked" over their hunting, but they do get very good at it. You might want to seek someone who won't outhunt you. 

I know of a nice young huntress but she's my neice and I'll keep her name etc. under my hat till you meet her. I'm sure her dad will be there too. That way I'm not on any kind of hook. like the meat hook at the butcher shop.


----------

